# Pictures !



## ca14 (Dec 9, 2012)

We caught these in the Little Lagoon in Gulf Shores yesterday morning. We also brought home an 18" Redfish and a White Trout. We spent the first two hours of the morning fishing for Specks, but just could not find them.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

nicely done!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job gentlemen!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice flounders!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice!

What is that tandem rig you’re using? Looks like a gulp mullet with buck tail jig tipped with a gulp mullet?


----------



## ca14 (Dec 9, 2012)

*John Skinner Rig*

Here is a link to a video where John Skinner shows you how to tie and fish this rig. He has many videos on fishing this rig. He even has underwater video showing how Flounder react to and take this bait.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some nice ones !


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice flatty and video


----------



## KennyG (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice job CA! Any tips on how to fish the lagoon? There's not any structure that I know of. Just fish the drop offs? I guess a depth finder is crucial?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice looking fish, now its time for Krispy Kream!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice looking fish, now its time for Krispy Kream!



You my twin brother?




Very nice flounder!!!!:yes::thumbup:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice flattie. I’ll try that rig. Thanks


----------

